# Auger problems



## 92utownxh (Apr 21, 2014)

I have an Earthquake one person auger. I've used it to dig well over 100 post holes over the past few years. Now I'm having a problem with it. It starts right up and idles great. When I give it throttle it will run fine for a second then it bogs way down. I let off, and it idles perfectly again. I'm not sure what it could be. I've replaced the fuel lines and filter, new spark plug, fresh mix. I pulled the muffler, and I don't see anything wrong with the piston or cylinder. Maybe you all could see better than myself though. I was thought it could be clogged spark arrestor screen, but it doesn't have one. It looks like it must be a cat muffler, lots of honeycomb material in it. I can't easily take the muffler apart without having to weld it back together. 

Luckily I don't need it right away so I have to mess with it. Let me your thoughts on it. Thanks.


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds like a clogged main jet. Pull carb and clean it good. If it sat for any length of time it is probably gummed up.


----------



## 92utownxh (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks! I'll try pulling the carb, taking it apart, and cleaning it really well. It does sit for months at a time between uses.


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Apr 21, 2014)

92utownxh said:


> Thanks! I'll try pulling the carb, taking it apart, and cleaning it really well. It does sit for months at a time between uses.


 
If you get it going when you are finished you can drain it and run some moto-mix through it. If you only use it occasionally maybe just run it on motomix and then should be no worries. Obviously that fuel is not cheap but for a piece of equipment that gets limited use it might just be easier. That is what I do with my MS192 that only gets limited use and never an issue.


----------



## 92utownxh (Apr 21, 2014)

That's a good idea, hadn't ever crossed my mind. I only use it when I need to build more fence. It would definitely be worth the extra cost. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks!


----------

